# Badonkadonk tank for sale...



## Turtle

I just found this one for sale on the Interwebz.... It must be real!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00067F1CE/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=sr_1_3&tag=ohmy0c-20

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Sentry18

www.jl421.com

Looks like something from Star Wars.


----------



## helicopter5472

Obama's new Drone Target....


----------



## Turtle

Those blast marks are too accurate for Sand People....


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## biobacon

Ok, I thought it was going to be a pic of a cows butt or something. Didn't expect this. I figured it Ether that or Trace Adkins got out of rehab


----------

